# I *will* get flamed, but it's worth it. - PT Test



## firemachine69 (11 Nov 2005)

God is that search feature so useless.

Anyways.

I'll spare the reasons to join my local Reserve Infantry unit. I think we all know why.


How strict are they on the PT test? I'm shy by about a sit-up or two in a minute, and I'm not fully sure how fast I can run, although I have hit 4 minutes, 30 seconds a kilometer a ways back when (and, without a doubt, I know I can do it with time). I push buggies currently at WalMart, and before everyone goes off laughing, follow me when SHTF at that job. Things get real tough, real fast. As much as I whine about the (mis)management, SHTF isn't all that bad, makes things pretty interesting.   ;D 

Anyways, I work a steady five days a week currently, and I'm full-time college. Wal-Mart *is* pretty much my exercise. I can squeeze in a bit more come December, however, I'm a bit worried I'll flop the run by something like three seconds. Someone mentioned marching a 10K with a 65lbs ruck. No 65 pound ruck, but I've definitely done that distance with over a thousand pounds of buggies in front of me.

Yes, I know, "go train!" Again, this is a "what if?"


----------



## Pieman (11 Nov 2005)

You should read the FAQ section on this, there is lots of info on the PT test. You do a step-up test and you don't have to run.

Yes you should start training. If you put in 1 1/2 hours per day (excluding rest days) you will be in prime shape by the time you are ready to leave.

Also, if you are aiming to achieve the bare mininum for your fitness level, you are going to have a hard time in Basic.


----------



## firemachine69 (11 Nov 2005)

Of course, I am aware of that. I was just curious if anyone had been cut off by something like a second (ouch!) I do aim higher then the mins, much, much higher. But I'm a klunky guy, brute force, don't really have extreme speed backing me up.

An hour and a half a day, everyday, as it stands, is impossible, to a point. I *could* do it, wake up at 5am every morning, but my notes would be severely affected by it. The push-ups and sit-ups, I do on a daily basis. Always gets my morning going.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Nov 2005)

If you don't make the minimum then you fail no matter how close you are.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Nov 2005)

Then it does not sound like you want this bad enough. If you want something out of life you do what it takes to attain it and don't settle for half measures.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Nov 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Also, if you are aiming to achieve the bare mininum for your fitness level, you are going to have a hard time in Basic.



And IF you pass basic, and if you are going to any cbt arms trade, you'll definately have a hard time.


----------



## RossF (11 Nov 2005)

Actually, 13km..... although it turned into 15km on my basic.


----------



## Sf2 (11 Nov 2005)

start training, as much as possible, concentrating on the elements required during the test - run, situps, pushups etc...  If you manage to pass, then you can start focussing on overal personal fitness (weight lifting, interval running, circuit training)


----------



## midgetcop (16 Nov 2005)

If you don't have enough time to spare to train for your testing, then what makes you think you have any time to dedicate to the Reserves at all??


----------



## BSmith12 (16 Nov 2005)

"I *will* get flamed, but it's worth it." It seems that he saw this coming.
Why bother posting? Because it's worth it! *Go for a run ya big b******!*


----------



## paracowboy (16 Nov 2005)

don't worry about it. The answers have been posted on here repeatedly. There is always a way to train. You don't want it, so don't bother. Find something else to do with your life.


----------



## Hansol (16 Nov 2005)

don't be a slacker about it. just do what i do:

Wake up, do 40 pushups. go brush your teeth and that crap, and do another 20. go to school. come home. do 20 when you walk in the door. Put on your blue vest, go to work. Come home. Do another 20. go on computer, talk on msn, do 20 for the hell of it. Go to bathroom before bed to shower. Do 20. Before tucking yourself in for bed, do another 20. End-of-day toal = 160 pushups. 

So its really not that hard. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## BSmith12 (18 Nov 2005)

Nice! I need to incorporate a similar program into my daily routine. That one sounds pretty good, but I need to start running. The weather sucks right now, just got the first blast of winter snow. I may be stuck on a treadmill until the end of January. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## NavComm (18 Nov 2005)

midgetcop said:
			
		

> If you don't have enough time to spare to train for your testing, then what makes you think you have any time to dedicate to the Reserves at all??



Excellent point! I think more people should ask themselves that question.


----------



## Hansol (18 Nov 2005)

Brendan, i hear you on the running. Its a little harder to fit into your schedule, but again, if you want it, you'll do it. Simple as that.

Running on a treadmill is okay, but i noticed that it "cushions" your knees when you run. I went for a run on the treadmill, then hit the pavement (the weather turned nice) and noticed a huge difference. Try to hit the pavement if you can so that your body gets used to the stresses put on it

In reality, you don't need much more than 30minutes a day when it comes to running, IF you go at a decent pace. Those USMC cadences have you running at 7.7 mph, and keeping that pace had me doing the 2.4km in 11:13 without hardly breaking a sweat. Your goal is to run a mile in under 7 minutes without dying. I have mine down to 6:30, but i'm exhausted by the end of it. To try and do 2.4km at that pace right now would kick my arse royally.

Now this might be out of place, but what is the deal with "regulation" push ups in the fitness test. So far i've heard 3 things, and don't know which is correct: The push ups you do for fitness testing, so far i've gathered that you 1) lay on the ground 2)put your feet together 3)have your thumbs just touching your shoulders 4)push up til your arms are locked 5) come down. Now HOW FAR do you come down? I've heard: until your arms (bicepts) are parallel with the ground, until your chest hits the ground, or somebody puts a fist underneath your chest and you have to come down until your chest touches their first. So what the hell? -Cameron


----------



## NavComm (18 Nov 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> Now this might be out of place, but what is the deal with "regulation" push ups in the fitness test. So far i've heard 3 things, and don't know which is correct: The push ups you do for fitness testing, so far i've gathered that you 1) lay on the ground 2)put your feet together 3)have your thumbs just touching your shoulders 4)push up til your arms are locked 5) come down. Now HOW FAR do you come down? I've heard: until your arms (bicepts) are parallel with the ground, until your chest hits the ground, or somebody puts a fist underneath your chest and you have to come down until your chest touches their first. So what the hell? -Cameron



Check out the video on the CF recruiting site http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx#s2

It's also explained in the fitness evaluation brochure, page 10 http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Nov 2005)

Hansol said:
			
		

> don't be a slacker about it. just do what i do:
> 
> Wake up, do 40 pushups. go brush your teeth and that crap, and do another 20. go to school. come home. do 20 when you walk in the door. Put on your blue vest, go to work. Come home. Do another 20. go on computer, talk on msn, do 20 for the hell of it. Go to bathroom before bed to shower. Do 20. Before tucking yourself in for bed, do another 20. End-of-day toal = 160 pushups.
> 
> So its really not that hard. Cheers -Cameron



 I have a question about your method. My main problem is doing consecutive push ups. I can only do about 50 or so in the proper format. I could go on for a lot longer if i just did intervals of 20, as I can do that amount no sweat. However, will this type of training help prepare me? Should I only try for more consectutive reps?

In terms of BMQ, at least...

Thanks.


----------



## midgetcop (19 Nov 2005)

ShawnSmith said:
			
		

> I have a question about your method. My main problem is doing consecutive push ups. I can only do about 50 or so in the proper format. I could go on for a lot longer if i just did intervals of 20, as I can do that amount no sweat. However, will this type of training help prepare me? Should I only try for more consectutive reps?
> 
> In terms of BMQ, at least...
> 
> Thanks.



That method could be effective if you couple it with max consecutive pushups now and then. It worked for me - I would do a couple of sets of say, around 20-30 pushups. Every other day or so I would try my max, and I could usually improve on it bit by bit.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Nov 2005)

midgetcop said:
			
		

> That method could be effective if you couple it with max consecutive pushups now and then. It worked for me - I would do a couple of sets of say, around 20-30 pushups. Every other day or so I would try my max, and I could usually improve on it bit by bit.



Will do. Thank you for your input.


----------



## paracowboy (19 Nov 2005)

Shawn, Hansol,
for more advice on fitness in general, if you haven't read it yet, go to the Training forum and read my thread titled "Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT". Any specific questions you have after reading it, pm me.

As for not having time, that is not an acceptable reason, it is an excuse.


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Shawn, Hansol,
> for more advice on fitness in general, if you haven't read it yet, go to the Training forum and read my thread titled "Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT". Any specific questions you have after reading it, pm me.
> 
> As for not having time, that is not an acceptable reason, it is an excuse.



 I will certainly check it out, thank you Paracowboy!


----------



## Aislinn (24 Nov 2005)

So run in the snow. I used to live in Edmonton and did all the time. (Though I admit, it's nicer to run here in Vancouver in the winters!) Learn to layer, pick a route where people actually shovel their sidewalks, and go for it. What happens if you end up doing a winter BMQ?

Have fun.


----------



## qor556 (24 Nov 2005)

Instead of solidly pumping of 20 push-ups at a time and finding it easy, you need to increase it to at least 25. To replicate what you will experience on course, slow the push-ups down and hold it at different heights from the ground - quarter down, halfway up etc. and do that 'till you reach at least 25. Now it's a little harder and more realistic.


----------



## AD (25 Nov 2005)

Hi there. I also have a very hecktic schedule. I wake up at 7am get to school by 8am, leave for work at 4pm, dance 6-9:30 pm, get home around 10:30, do homework until about 1 or 1:30 am at the latest. I've been trying to run whenever I get a chance, usually on Fridays and Sundays. I can do the 2.4km in about 15 minutes. Still not good enough but I can get my time down by next week I'm hoping. Since we got our snow early this year, it's been extremely cold my parents won't let me run outside, so I've been running around my school which is 400 meters around, including a few stair cases. I can do all the required sit-up and everything, but I'm still really nervous. I havn't sent in my application yet, I'll get that in by the end of the month. But I'm worried because of the past comments, IF I do get accepted, and I get to RMC and all that other fun stuff, is the minimun no longer acceptable?

I'll still be trying to achieve higher and higher, don't get me wrong. But lately I've been making myself sick due to lack of sleep and over working my body. How do you guys do it?

-Allie


----------



## acclenticularis (25 Nov 2005)

I guess it all depends on your priorities.  When I joined, many years ago, I gave up both the jazz band and concert band at school to train.  I wanted to get into the military and it was my top priority.  So, extra-curricular activities that I could not fit into my training schedule had to go.  I also worked part-time and I kept my part-time job.  I missed grade 13 band, but I was fit enough to join.  I was a member of the after school band program from grades 7-11 and missed it a lot, however, it conflicted with my ultimate goal.  If you cannot fit your extra-curricular activity and work in a typical day that includes physical training, then I guess you need to assess where your priorities lie and make a decision.  Good luck!


----------



## AD (25 Nov 2005)

I've been dancing for 14 years now and the last 8 have been spent on a dance team. This is my last year and I will definatly not quit. Most of my classes get pretty instense. By intense I mean I'm totally exhausted and covered in sweat by the end of my 3 or so hours. Could I consider my dance as a workout? Or does it not count because I'm not running laps? 

Thanks again


----------



## acclenticularis (25 Nov 2005)

As I said, I quit something that I enjoyed immensely to focus on training.  That was my decision and I made the sacrifice.  How you get there is up to you.  Whether you chance it without the appropriate training is your call, as only you will realize the results of your decision.  There are plenty of threads regarding training tips etc. to view.  My wife danced competitively from the age of 4 to 19 but could not run a mile, let alone complete a 2.4 km run in the required military time and she was in great shape.  I could run the 2.4 km distance in well under 9 minutes but would never have lasted one dance session.  All I can say is good luck in figuring it out.  Only you can make the choices necessary to get to where you want to be, whether it is RMC or elsewhere.  Good luck.


----------



## NavComm (26 Nov 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I've been dancing for 14 years now and the last 8 have been spent on a dance team. This is my last year and I will definatly not quit. Most of my classes get pretty instense. By intense I mean I'm totally exhausted and covered in sweat by the end of my 3 or so hours. Could I consider my dance as a workout? Or does it not count because I'm not running laps?
> 
> Thanks again



IMHO dance is a great workout. You might want to wait until you are finished your last year of dance and then put in your application. I'm sure if you can dance 3 hours, you can most certainly run 2.4 km in the required time. It's about achieving a level of fitness, from the sounds of it, you are probably there.

I didn't apply to join until I was 45 years old and I passed the fitness tests, so if I can do it, I'm sure you can too. Just decide when is the right time for you. Finish the things that are important to you and talk to your recruiter. Maybe starting the application process now won't interfere with your other goals? You'll never know until you meet with the recruiter. Good luck!


----------



## TCBF (26 Nov 2005)

"IMHO dance is a great workout."

In 1997, after we gradded a Recruit Serial that had lost a few females on the Week 6 PT test (and so could not go to the field, and so failed), my NCOs and I went to a strip joint in St. Jean.

At one point, I tourned to the MBdr beside me and said "Know why these girls are in good shape?  Because if they were'nt, they would not be hired.  Why can't our organization get their heads around that?"

He laughed, and we went back to watching the dancers.

Tom


----------



## NavComm (26 Nov 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "IMHO dance is a great workout."
> 
> In 1997, after we gradded a Recruit Serial that had lost a few females on the Week 6 PT test (and so could not go to the field, and so failed), my NCOs and I went to a strip joint in St. Jean.
> 
> ...


 ;D maybe kincanucks should be notified...the new recruiting pool...dancers...oh I hope that man has an expense account!


----------



## acclenticularis (26 Nov 2005)

Not to diminish anything you are saying NavComm.  However, this person has admitted that she is well over the required time for the run.  * I can do the 2.4km in about 15 minutes. Still not good enough but I can get my time down by next week I'm hoping.*  So, it does not sound like she is already there _*I'm sure if you can dance 3 hours, you can most certainly run 2.4 km in the required time. It's about achieving a level of fitness, from the sounds of it, you are probably there.*_.  There is a big difference between 'dance fitness' and 'running fitness'.  I am not disregarding in any way the level of fitness required to competitively dance (as I have said, my wife danced competitively for years ... she still teaches tap and I have seen first hand how brutal hours on end of that can be).  However, regardless of how in shape she is, it could take quite a while to reach the requirements for the run ... or maybe not, depending on the person.  As I said, it is a different exercise altogether.  Just because someone is 45 and can do it, does not mean that someone younger can automatically do it just because they can dance for a few hours at a stretch.


----------



## Beast 77 (26 Nov 2005)

Actually, "dancers" are hired because they're thin, which doesn't equal in shape. Most "dancers" are too strung out on coke to fit that 2.4 run into their busy schedule. Anyways, this has nothing to do with the original topic so I'll just shut up now. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest.


----------



## AD (26 Nov 2005)

*"Actually, "dancers" are hired because they're thin, which doesn't equal in shape. Most "dancers" are too strung out on coke to fit that 2.4 run into their busy schedule."*

Are you serious? Please, for all of our sakes, THINK before you falsely generalize and insult the entire dancing community.


----------



## Beast 77 (26 Nov 2005)

By "dancers", I mean strippers.


----------



## TCBF (26 Nov 2005)

"By "dancers", I mean strippers."  - Beast77

Actually, refering to the ladies in question (the ones I mentioned above), they were well toned.  They were fit - as compared to being skinny.

I know the difference.   ;D

Tom


----------



## NavComm (26 Nov 2005)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Not to diminish anything you are saying NavComm.   However, this person has admitted that she is well over the required time for the run.   * I can do the 2.4km in about 15 minutes. Still not good enough but I can get my time down by next week I'm hoping.*   So, it does not sound like she is already there _*I'm sure if you can dance 3 hours, you can most certainly run 2.4 km in the required time. It's about achieving a level of fitness, from the sounds of it, you are probably there.*_.   There is a big difference between 'dance fitness' and 'running fitness'.   I am not disregarding in any way the level of fitness required to competitively dance (as I have said, my wife danced competitively for years ... she still teaches tap and I have seen first hand how brutal hours on end of that can be).   However, regardless of how in shape she is, it could take quite a while to reach the requirements for the run ... or maybe not, depending on the person.   As I said, it is a different exercise altogether.   Just because someone is 45 and can do it, does not mean that someone younger can automatically do it just because they can dance for a few hours at a stretch.



I have to respectfully disagree with you. I don't think she's 'well over the required time' at all. Depending on the age of the recruit, the min/max times change. If she is under 30 and can do the 2.4 in 15 min, she only needs to cut 74 seconds off of that to make it in the parameters set by the DND for females under 30 (14:26 - 12:36). So she's in the ballpark and IMO it wouldn't take long for her to achieve it.

Also, the test is not really a run. It is a step test. Then at bmq, you do it again, but it's a beep test. At least it was when I was there.

The pt classes at bmq consist of 40 minute periods. So, if you go to pt and you have a 5 min warm up and a 5 min cool down that leaves only 30 minutes to run. If you can run for 30 minutes and walk with a heavy load for 3 or 4 hours, you have nothing to worry about in that regard. Of course, they could decide to give you 2 pt classes back to back, but even then, it only means 1 hour of running at the most.

Then of course you have drill classes....just be in good shape, the 2.4 km IMO is just a measuring stick. Learn to run a lot farther than 2.4 km though.


----------



## AD (27 Nov 2005)

For sure I'll keep working on my time and of course my distance! The step test should be good for me...I have these big huge dancer legs! Thanks a lot NavComm!


----------



## qor556 (29 Nov 2005)

AD what trade are you going for? If you are trying to just barely reach the 'female' minimum you're going to be in a lot of hurt on course. You see the "men's" standard for the run? That's what you should aim to attain at the very least. You run as a group. Check out paracowboy's threads on training and just keep running...


----------



## acclenticularis (29 Nov 2005)

Moose ... exactly.  I gave up on this thread.  In general, if people want to meet just the minimum and expect to get through, well good luck.  Perhaps basic has changed since I went through, but I don't remember having to do a step test on course.  We ran and were timed.  You can get in by passing the step test, but be prepared to run on course.  I agree, see paracowboy's posts.  Done with this thread.


----------



## NavComm (30 Nov 2005)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Moose ... exactly.   I gave up on this thread.   In general, if people want to meet just the minimum and expect to get through, well good luck.   Perhaps basic has changed since I went through, but I don't remember having to do a step test on course.   We ran and were timed.   You can get in by passing the step test, but be prepared to run on course.   I agree, see paracowboy's posts.   Done with this thread.



Well you don't read very well if you think I was saying 'just go for the minimum'. What I said was: she will pass the initial test with a bit more effort and that she should keep on running well beyond 2.4 km. I also said that that at bmq it's a beep test  a step test to sign up, and yes, things must have changed, because it's a beep test at bmq, not a timed run. So stay in your lane, get your facts straight. There is no timed run at bmq. I wish there was, I'd probably do much better because I'd rather run around a track than back and forth in a gym.

As far as giving up on this thread, you probably should seeing as the info you posted was of absolutely no useful value to someone that asked a good question: should I wait and train harder or should I sign up now? The original poster is someone who has some obvious good traits: dedicaton (to dance), determination (to improve) and desire (to join the CF). Why would you want to shoot that down?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Nov 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Well you don't read very well if you think I was saying 'just go for the minimum'. What I said was: she will pass the initial test with a bit more effort and that she should keep on running well beyond 2.4 km. I also said that that at bmq it's a beep test   a step test to sign up, and yes, things must have changed, because it's a beep test at bmq, not a timed run. *So stay in your lane*, get your facts straight. There is no timed run at bmq. I wish there was, I'd probably do much better because I'd rather run around a track than back and forth in a gym.
> 
> As far as giving up on this thread, you probably should seeing as the info you posted was of absolutely no useful value to someone that asked a good question: should I wait and train harder or should I sign up now? The original poster is someone who has some obvious good traits: dedicaton (to dance), determination (to improve) and desire (to join the CF). Why would you want to shoot that down?



As much as i agree with the intent of you post, i would argue that your 6 weeks of BMQ do not provide you with much of a lane to speak of.


----------



## acclenticularis (30 Nov 2005)

Ah ... having a strip torn off by a newbie private, just makes me all the more eager for my return if this is what we are turning out these days.  Stay in my lane?  I hope you do not end up working for me and bring that attitude.  Apparently, I don't read very well, provide useless advice, and try to shoot down this person's determination to get in.  Things have obviously changed during basic (or at least the Officer training of 18 years ago differs from the NCM BMQ of today ... no more timed runs at all).  NavComm you missed the point of my posts entirely, regardless of the minimum standards issue.  I would suggest that you learn how to 'read' for comprehension prior to tearing a strip off of those that have been in much longer and have seen much more in the CF than you.  My posts are pretty genial compared to many others. Good luck with your career.  AD, in summary:  

I told you what I did and what the result was.
I said that you should do whatever you feel is best as it is your decision.
If it somehow came across that I was minimizing 'dance fitness', I was not.  
And the good luck was not ironic.


----------



## AD (1 Dec 2005)

Okay...wow. I totally understand where everyone is coming from here. I know that the minimum standard is not something that is looked highly upon, even by myself. I am not satisfied with my time thus far (i just got down to 14 mins -pushed myself that extra bit) and I will continue to work on my time/distance/strength/and ..well, shaping my hips a little bit, but that's off topic. My only concern at this point is getting into RMC. From there I will increase the intensity of my training. BMQ is tough. It's supposed to be tough. It is not meant to be easy, in fact I believe it will be one of the most challenging periods of my life. And I know that. I want that. The military itself is a challenging career path, and to be honest that excites me very much. RMC is the first thing I think about in the morning and the last thing I think of before I hit the sack. 

As far as the MOCs i'm going for...Armour, Artillery, and MARS. Now before you guys get all huffy... I know the first two are combat arms and I will have to have a much lower run time than 14 minutes to be successful ANYWHERE in the military. But I know that. And I'm trying all the time to achieve an acceptable run time, not only for the military but for myself as well.

No one's advice here is being thrown out. Well by me anyway. I'm really happy I found this website and everyone has been a great help. Thanks for not ragging on dance either. 
I'm so excited to send in my application and to do all the testing. 
I'm going to be changing my name too. My initials suck. 

Thanks a bunch     -Allie


----------



## NavComm (1 Dec 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> As much as i agree with the intent of you post, i would argue that your 6 weeks of BMQ do not provide you with much of a lane to speak of.



I agree that 6 weeks of basic doesn't give me a wide lane, but at least it's more recent than bmq 18 years ago. It is different now. It's not my fault, but I pointed out that it's a beep test now. Not a timed run. And he wants to argue that it 'should be a timed run'. I don't make the rules. I only know that it's no longer a timed run, at least it wasn't last June. That is all I meant by 'stay in your lane'.

For the record, once again, I never told the original poster to 'do the minumum'. I personally have done the 'superior' run for my age group and intend to do better than that by the time I return to Borden. So, I don't want it said that I think the minimum is what people need to strive for. I don't. But it will get her past the very first entrance level. Plenty of time to train beyond that before she goes to basic. If you read back to her original question, she was only seconds off the minimum and wondering if she should bother to apply with or wait.


----------



## NavComm (1 Dec 2005)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Ah ... having a strip torn off by a newbie private, just makes me all the more eager for my return if this is what we are turning out these days.   Stay in my lane?   I hope you do not end up working for me and bring that attitude.   Apparently, I don't read very well, provide useless advice, and try to shoot down this person's determination to get in.   Things have obviously changed during basic (or at least the Officer training of 18 years ago differs from the NCM BMQ of today ... no more timed runs at all).   NavComm you missed the point of my posts entirely, regardless of the minimum standards issue.   I would suggest that you learn how to 'read' for comprehension prior to tearing a strip off of those that have been in much longer and have seen much more in the CF than you.   My posts are pretty genial compared to many others. Good luck with your career.   AD, in summary:
> 
> I told you what I did and what the result was.
> I said that you should do whatever you feel is best as it is your decision.
> ...



With all due respect, I think you misunderstood my original post. You are discouraging this girl based on your limited information on what is now the requirement. Whether it's a suitable requirement or not, I can't comment on that. If you think it's inadequate, maybe you can correct that when you get back in. For now, it's' the requirement and if she meets the minimum she can pass the test. Will that prepare her for basic and SQL? No. It won't, but she only wanted to know if she should start the application process. No need to give up on the thread, give up on the poster, and call me a private, when you just missed the whole intent of her question.


----------



## acclenticularis (9 Dec 2005)

Ahhh ... just got back from a nice warm vacation.  Bloody cold in Alberta.  Anyway, good luck Allie.  I am sure you will be fine.  Just keep your goal in mind and keep working toward it.  Working in the CF has been the greatest experience of my life and I hope it becomes the same for you, and you too NavComm.  It can be an exceptionally rewarding career.  A little misunderstanding and things got bent way out of shape.  I never tried to discourage at all ... anyway, I will be commissioning again soon and with 7 years more uni. in tow, I am excited about resuming my career.  Got a little huffy with the private bit, nothing wrong with being one (I was one once in the reserves), but my attitude was off.


----------



## NavComm (9 Dec 2005)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Ahhh ... just got back from a nice warm vacation.   Bloody cold in Alberta.   Anyway, good luck Allie.   I am sure you will be fine.   Just keep your goal in mind and keep working toward it.   Working in the CF has been the greatest experience of my life and I hope it becomes the same for you, and you too NavComm.   It can be an exceptionally rewarding career.   A little misunderstanding and things got bent way out of shape.   I never tried to discourage at all ... anyway, I will be commissioning again soon and with 7 years more uni. in tow, I am excited about resuming my career.   Got a little huffy with the private bit, nothing wrong with being one (I was one once in the reserves), but my attitude was off.



Thank you,  I apologize for my enthusiasm as well. I honestly didn't mean to offend you. I have a very good friend who is coming back into the CF after years away and she notices a lot of changes as I'm sure you will. Welcome back!


----------



## mchief113 (11 Dec 2005)

i was wondering where skating ranked on the scale of fitness. i play hockey every week and skate for an hour at a time.  i can keep a good momentum the entire time whereas the other guys go off the ice now and then depending on how many spares we have.  so what do u think?


----------



## Spazz (12 Dec 2005)

I think you should go for a run and see how well you do. ;D Instead of everyone trying to get comparisons to a physical activity they do to how well they would be able to run or what not, how about actually going for a run and finding out?


----------



## Zee (12 Dec 2005)

Personally, I just want to get a copy of that step test music. It really has that 'feel good' beat to it. I could step for days to that...


----------



## Aislinn (13 Dec 2005)

Zee said:
			
		

> Personally, I just want to get a copy of that step test music. It really has that 'feel good' beat to it. I could step for days to that...



Terrifying!  ;D


----------



## NavComm (14 Dec 2005)

Spazz said:
			
		

> I think you should go for a run and see how well you do. ;D Instead of everyone trying to get comparisons to a physical activity they do to how well they would be able to run or what not, how about actually going for a run and finding out?



I agree. Run, run and run some more. All those other activities are great, but at bmq you have to run, so why not just run and get used to it. I biked a lot before I went to bmq last June and ran occasionally. Now I just run. My poor bike misses me but I have to run to get ready (I was rtu'd so going back to bmq). I just run 3 times/week and for the 2 weeks before I go I will increase that to 4 or 5 times/week. Don't forget pushups either. Do them daily. That's my .02


----------



## Chauhan (22 Dec 2005)

Look man ask yourself this question... Is this what you really want? If it is, there is nothing you wont do to achieve it.. I went for my physical test a month ago... Got everything great push ups went down at 17? just 2 more but wasnt enough... I went again a week ago and I got 36 push ups.... the difference? I didn't practise at all before the first one... after i just made a routine Get up before taking a shower do 20.. take a shower, brush your teeth all that..do 15. Go to school if you're in high school.. at lunch I ran outside in the snow with 2 jackets on and my bag full of textbooks not just mine but also others with boots.. ran 3 k's in 12 minutes.. when i went for my test it was soo much easier since i ran with a lot of stuff on.. just practise man that's all you need push ups are a simple skills achieved only by practise.. you can do anything you set your mind to man good luck to all those out there trying to get in the CF.


Greetz
Manu


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Dec 2005)

Chauhan said:
			
		

> Look man ask yourself this question... Is this what you really want? If it is, there is nothing you wont do to achieve it.. I went for my physical test a month ago... Got everything great push ups went down at 17? just 2 more but wasnt enough... I went again a week ago and I got 36 push ups.... the difference? I didn't practise at all before the first one... after i just made a routine Get up before taking a shower do 20.. take a shower, brush your teeth all that..do 15. Go to school if you're in high school.. at lunch I ran outside in the snow with 2 jackets on and my bag full of textbooks not just mine but also others with boots.. ran 3 k's in 12 minutes.. when i went for my test it was soo much easier since i ran with a lot of stuff on.. just practise man that's all you need push ups are a simple skills achieved only by practise.. you can do anything you set your mind to man good luck to all those out there trying to get in the CF.
> 
> 
> Greetz
> Manu



3k in 12 minutes, during the winter, in the snow with 2 jackets and books? We should call you Clark Kent from now on...


----------



## Chauhan (22 Dec 2005)

heh.. na man When i found out about the 2.4 k run it was during the summer I really wasn't sure how much I could run in how long.. I had my test in september.. I just started running everyday at a regulation track and during the winter you cant let a little bit of snow stop you... just go for it.. so when it came to the step test It was a treat.


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Dec 2005)

Zee said:
			
		

> Personally, I just want to get a copy of that step test music. It really has that 'feel good' beat to it. I could step for days to that...



Just ask the tester if the Soundtrack will be available in the lobby after the show, er I mean PT Test ^-^


----------



## CdnArtyWife (27 Dec 2005)

One thing that could be done when you have a schedule that allows limited time to dedicate to working out is a Push-up Pyramid.

Work your way from 1 push-up to 15 consecutive push-ups, then back down. In between each set, run a lap or two of a track. That way you will have done something like 225 push-ups and run 5-6K in one workout session...and trust me, this is a major workout....

Hubby did this while on course, loved it...but it really worked him...so the next time we hit the gym together he got me to do a pyramid with him....now keep in mind...I didn't get anywhere near a set of 15, but hey, I can work my way up to it.

Push-ups and sit ups can both be done while sitting around watching tv...if you get down and do push-ups or sit ups during the commercial break without stopping....durring a one hour show you will have worked your core approx 10-13 times.

If a person is dedicated, they will find the "lazy man's way" to work out.


----------



## Jack O. (4 Jan 2006)

Just to give you an example of what I do whilst I'm preparing, I run the track in the morning at my HS. 3 times around the track, I'm bout 6'1 170 pounds, jogging speed. Then I ride bike home.Pushups in evening before dinner than later before bed the same, 20 in morning before getting ready, etc. It was difficult at first, but I knew I had to do it, so if you try hard and develop a routine you can integrate into your busy schedual i think you can do it.  I also listen to my music, which helps keep me thinking about something else rather than that bit of pain in my right leg or whatever, just a few tips.


----------



## AWood (4 Jan 2006)

This is my little bit of advice seeing as how I'm in the same boat as alot of you. I have already completed all of my testing passing with out issue due to the fact that I prepared for it. If you are joining the CF, dont do it half assed and make time to train. I currently work a full time physical job, and I wake up at 5am 4-5 times a week to go running outside rain, snow or shine. You have to prepare yourself for the exrteme, and then you are sure not to fail. I want it real bad, and I train like it. So for all the people waiting to join or waiting for their course, DO NOT wait till next week to train, strive for excellence and you will not let yourself down. It has been said many times "Train how you fight". Think about when you may be getting shot at, your training could mean life or death. Thats my piece, Thank You. :threat:  :threat:


----------



## firemachine69 (19 Jan 2006)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> One thing that could be done when you have a schedule that allows limited time to dedicate to working out is a Push-up Pyramid.
> 
> Work your way from 1 push-up to 15 consecutive push-ups, then back down. In between each set, run a lap or two of a track. That way you will have done something like 225 push-ups and run 5-6K in one workout session...and trust me, this is a major workout....
> 
> ...




Revive here.

Well, I've been doing as such. Once I get a "you're going to BMQs, suck it up" call from the local recruitment office, then it's all forward from then on. I like being in shape, I am in great shape. I do random pushups odd times of the day. Same with situps. I can say, if I get told "you're in", it's go time, and time to push extra hard. At this point in my life, it's just not worth being a "lean mean fighting machine". Train for what? Zombies? Hell, I'll pass on that. I want my guarantee of "you're going" before I take any extra risk of injury in my life. But, when I get the "good to go", Walmart's hitting the shitter.  Then, all-out training. Maybe not zombies, but I heard those beds are really tough to make. 

Just saying, kind of unjust to generalize someone because of their schedule. After pushing buggies, it's rather dangerous to start going full-tilt running in the evening. Spare evenings? Tuesdays and Thursdays are the only days i can guarantee that. I'm not quitting my job just yet, they even advise you to NOT do that if you're thinking about it until you're actually en-route for BMQ's.

I particularly liked the TV pushup thing. Cept me it's the computer. Every thirty mins, do twenty pushups.


One last question:

Push-ups or sit-ups, which did you guys have a harder time on?


----------

